# Affichage du contenu iTunes



## titigrou (9 Novembre 2015)

Hello,

Dans le contenu de mon ordinateurs, l'ATV va chercher mes séries en mp4 dans iTunes, mais quand je les trie Par série, il m'affiche le dernier en tête de liste.
Par exemple, Homeland 4x12, Homeland 4x11, .... Homeland 4x02, Homeland 4x01.

J'aimerai l'inverse.
C'est faisable?

Merci de votre aide!

Antoine


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Décembre 2015)

On ne peut plus acheter de musique sur cette Apple TV ?


----------

